# test drive unlimited online



## JP198780

can someone tell me how i can play online? i cant figure it out :4-dontkno ..i just got it BTW :grin: ..thanks guys


----------



## pharoah

dont have that game so i cant say,so look here.

http://www.testdriveunlimited.com/

http://www.testdriveunlimited.com/community/index_pc.php


----------



## JP198780

anybody else?


----------



## koala

How are you connected? (speed, router, home network, firewall, etc)

What have you tried so far? Have you followed the instructions in the manual?


----------



## JP198780

i got it now, but thanks..i had 2 log in with my Gamespy ID


----------



## ProgrammingWiz

If the online is like the XBOX 360 verison then you should already be online all you have to do is challege someone or join an online race


----------



## JP198780

im not 2 familiar wit Test Drive Unlimited..is it only 1 server? or millions? if millions, how can i pick wat server 2 play in?


----------



## pharoah

definetly pick a server with a low ping number.that will make your game not lag online.the best servers of any game are fairly obvious from the amount of traffic they have.


----------



## JP198780

u can pick servers?! tell me how bro


----------



## pharoah

on that game i have no idea,but with most games there is a server list.just scroll down the list till ya see one with some activity.


----------



## JP198780

:-(..i wish it was that easy..it has nothing like Most Wanted for exampple


----------



## pharoah

take a look here there is an official forum for that game 

http://forums.eu.atari.com/forumdisplay.php?f=447


----------

